# The New Bikes Thread - 2017 Season Edition



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Most of the team bikes are out now, enough to get a look at them and such.

Here's some of them, not all, but a good start. 

AG2R La Mondiale is riding Factor:











Astana is riding Argon 18:










Bahrain–Merida is riding... Merida:


















BMC Racing Team will be on BMC:










Bora–Hansgrohe will be riding Specialized:










Peter Sagan will be riding this:










Cannondale–Drapac will be riding Cannondale:










Dimension Data will be riding Cervelo:










Quick-Step Floors will be riding Specialized:










FDJ will be riding LaPierre:










Lotto-Soudal will be riding Ridley:










Movistar will be riding Canyon:










Orica–Scott will be riding Scott:










Sunweb will be riding Giant:










UAE Abu Dhabi will be riding Colnago:










Katusha–Alpecin will be riding Canyon:










LottoNL–Jumbo will be riding Bianchi:










Team Sky will be riding Louis Vuitton:










Trek–Segafredo will be riding Trek:













Lots of these are old, plenty of fresh looks still to come. And of course most will be wearing the new blacked out Dura-Ace and possibly some spinning knives.

I expect lots of new looks here shortly from the land down under.

And of course there's all the smaller teams too.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Love the paint on the Argon18, Merida, Lapierre, and Giant frames. Sagan's paint is definitely cool, but I wish they would've done a bit more for the team colors, scheme-wise as Katusha did (vs Movistar on the same brand). Maybe it's a Specialized thing as Quick Step is sorta bland as well?

And lol at the Louis Vuitton!


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for this MMs!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cool. Nice work MMs. I think that is only Trek's hi-vis training kit though. They are supposed to be releasing this year's kit this Friday. I think Contador or someone provided a sneak peak somewhere on twitter or instagram a few days ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2017)

I noticed that LOOK only sponsored one minor team in last year's TdF. Will they sponsor any team this year?

Anyone know why Canyon bikes have two different styles of lettering on the downtube (vertical vs. horizontal)?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, Specialized is pretty bland, they have been for several years now.

Yes, the Trek is old, the Pinarello is old, as stated, not all of them are out yet.

I do have this for you though:


The Team Sky Pinarello Dogma F10:


















































































Not sure about Look yet, probably same as last year, one small team somewhere.

As for Canyon, it's like that on the drive side vs. non drive side on all of their bikes.

Here's this new F10 being ridden by some boys:















It's basically the same F8 with the updates that the Bolide got. So nothing huge but a nice refresh.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I actually like the bike, but I'm not really in love with the kits.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes, Specialized is pretty bland, they have been for several years now.
> 
> Yes, the Trek is old, the Pinarello is old, as stated, not all of them are out yet.
> 
> ...


As long as it does not get a bolide price tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes, Specialized is pretty bland, they have been for several years now


Wait. What? Aren't they the guys who sported hi viz yellow at Tinkov? And heat sensitive color changing at th Olympics?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

spdntrxi said:


> As long as it does not get a bolide price tag


$12K with SRAM Red ETap. Chump change.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't add up what my bike would cost .. only the weight and I'm under 13 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for this MMs

Will someone please rep him for me? 



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MMsRepBike again.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You're welcome.

Some stuff from down under:










The new S5, this one belongs to Lachlan Morton.


Geraint Thomas' new F10 here:










Lacking the new crank and wheels still.










Same as last year, FDJ is the first to get the Shimano power meters.
Here's the non-drive side:










Here's this ugly thing again:










Let's see how ugly they can make it....










And here's the new Helium SLX:


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Tour Down Under: New bikes and tech for WorldTour teams - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com

lots of pics here.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Tour Down Under: New bikes and tech for WorldTour teams - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> lots of pics here.


Nice!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/01/road-bikes-of-the-2017-worldtour/

Another good link.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I think my bias is showing.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> I think my bias is showing.


It might very well be the best looking team bike this year. It's such a clean and stylish look. The Canyon bikes and the Madone are my other favorites.


----------

